# to shred chicken



## catherinem

This is from a recipe for arroz con pollo. The chicken is cooked and then needs to be removed from the bones. The complete sentence is "Shred the chicken, discarding the skin and bones." "Désosser le poulet" indicates that the bones need to be removed, but doesn't address the problem of shredding the chicken into small pieces. Any chefs out there who can help? Thanks!


----------



## franc 91

dépecer le poulet?


----------



## ladyk

tailler le poulet en pièces ?
couper le poulet en petits morceaux? en lambeaux?


----------



## franc 91

découper en morceaux


----------



## Maurice le difficile

Je seconde « dépecer », qui m'apparaît très juste.


----------



## Mag38

"Dépecer" only means to take away the skin...
I would say _"détailler le poulet en petit morceaux en écartant les os et la peau"_ (it sounds really like a cooking book to me!!)


----------



## Mariebill

"effilocher" le poulet...défaire la chair du poulet èa l'aide d'une fourchette.


----------



## titi22

"Découper le poulet en le dépiautant et le désossant."


----------



## FrançoisXV

un mot qui peut convenir ici: *émietter* le poulet ou le poisson. 

(la viande étant cuite, ce n'est pas difficile)


----------



## doinel

Je crois qu'il est plus facile d'émietter du poisson ( thon en miettes) que du poulet.
Quand il me reste du poulet, pour en faire une salade composée, je l'effiloche et le chat quelque soit le mot est content.


----------



## catherinem

I think 'dépecer' is not exactly what I am looking for and so will opt for 'effilocher.' Merci à tous! Who knew there were so many ways to cut up chicken...


----------



## Maurice le difficile

Dépecer is NOT only taking off the skin.


----------



## Mag38

Had to check, because I really thought so...
My mistake, my apoligies: Maurice is completely right and obviously "*dépecer*" was the perfect verb to use here......


----------



## catherinem

For me, "dépecer" would describe taking a whole, raw chicken and removing the bones and skin. Am I incorrect? "Dépecer" for me also would involve a knife.
Here I am talking about already cooked chicken and simply tearing little bits off with the fingers- no chef's knife wizardry required. Maurice le Difficile, do you still think "dépecer" fits the bill?


----------



## franc 91

Well would  - découper en morceaux be OK, that's what I see in the receipe books?


----------



## catherinem

ah, but it's not at all "découper en morceaux," which would mean taking a knife to the chicken and actually cutting it into pieces- though, agreed, not the same as "dépecer."
how ironic that i am a vegetarian...


----------



## Maurice le difficile

I also like  « déchiqueter ».


----------



## catherinem

Yes, "déchiqueter" crossed my mind, but it made me think of something that had been torn up by an animal. Not very appetizing, if you will. But perhaps my interpretation is wrong?


----------



## Maurice le difficile

In truth, dépecer really means to debone, then separate the chicken's parts, without a need for shredding. Déchiqueter is really what you want here. If you look up chicken recipes in French, you will see a lot of that going on. I don't personally find any negative "animal feeding frenzy" connotation to it.


----------



## catherinem

Sorry to keep dragging this on, but can anyone help me understand the subtle differences between "déchiqueter" and "effilocher"? When I look at different recipes, it seems to me that "poulet effiloché" is shredded in larger pieces than "poulet déchiqueté," which would be a consistency closer to that of canned tuna.


----------



## titi22

_v.t._ *effilocher* (de l'ancien français. filoche, corde, de fil) [conj. 3]  En cuisine, réduire une substance en mince filaments: _Effilocher des blancs de poulet._
_v.pr._ *s'effilocher* 
*déchiqueter* (de l'anc. fr. échiqueté, découpé en cases) [conj. 27] Mettre en morceaux en arrachant ; Mettre en pièces.
from the free dictionnary by Farlex
_Hope it helps!_


----------



## xiancee

"Déchiqueté" or dépecé" don NOT look really appetizing and downright violent even for a chicken... It will contribute to turn you into a vegan!
I have never seen recipes with "poulet déchiqueté" 

I would rather say : 
désossez le poulet et coupez la chair en lanières ou en lamelles....


----------



## ladyk

It would seem that in recipes they use "coupé en aiguillettes"

http://fr.belgourmet.be/mesrecettes/recette%20poulet/recette_Pilaf_de_riz_au_poulet.php

http://www.recettesdecuisine.tv/rec...au+poulet/recette+pilaf+de+riz+au+poulet.html

or "couper en morceaux"
http://www.marmiton.org/Recettes/Recette_poulet-au-riz-epice_45185.aspx


I guess it really depends on what shape exactly you want the chicken to be cut in, would it be small pieces and the shape is not important? or does it have to be like long thin pieces? or minced like tuna?
So the question is, what will the pieces look like after you shredded the chicken I think....


Also as far as "dépecé" is concerned, here is the definition of Larousse:
_Découper en morceaux un gibier, une volaille_
http://larousse.fr/encyclopedie/nom-commun-autre/dépecer/41722


----------



## catherinem

good point, ladyk.
but still, there is no knife involved in this recipe, so "couper" is not appropriate.


----------



## ladyk

catherinem said:


> good point, ladyk.
> but still, there is no knife involved in this recipe, so "couper" is not appropriate.


 
Indeed, so I guess if there is no knife involved, why not "Détailler le poulet en petits morceaux " as in this recipe?
http://www.prince-de-bretagne.com/imprimer-recette.php?id=458

 ...but I am not actually 100% sure it means that no knife is involved

Come to think of it, why not simply, "séparer la chair du poulet en lanières" ?


----------



## catherinem

yes, that would work! merci!


----------



## xiancee

ladyk said:


> Indeed, so I guess if there is no knife involved, why not "Détailler le poulet en petits morceaux " as in this recipe?
> http://www.prince-de-bretagne.com/imprimer-recette.php?id=458
> 
> ...but I am not actually 100% sure it means that no knife is involved
> 
> Come to think of it, why not simply, "séparer la chair du poulet en lanières" ?




Yes good idea that does the trick!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut ladyk,



ladyk said:


> Indeed, so I guess if there is no knife involved, why not "Détailler le poulet en petits morceaux " as in this recipe? [...]


Je ne suis pas très douée en cuisine, mais détailler pour moi implique justement un couteau ! 
Est-ce que ton poulet est cuit ou cru ? Je ne me vois pas effilocher un poulet avant cuisson, mais après oui...


----------



## xiancee

Oui je suis d'accord avec Karine effilocher ou séparer en lanière que s'il est cuit ou pré cuit.


----------



## catherinem

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Reliure

How about "émincer" ?


----------



## xiancee

Reliure said:


> How about "émincer" ?



On le fait au couteau non?


----------



## berrygoblinfly

un exemple avec du saumon:
"Shred two of the smoked salmon slices ..."
=> Couper deux des tranches de saumon fumé en petits morceaux...


----------



## xiancee

berrygoblinfly said:


> un exemple avec du saumon:
> "Shred two of the smoked salmon slices ..."
> => Couper deux des tranches de saumon fumé en petits morceaux...



"Emincer" seems ok ! I remember the cereal called "shredded wheat" ....


----------



## Jasmine tea

I would say :

"dépiauter le poulet et le couper en cubes/ en morceaux effilés"
or "dépiauter le poulet et le couper en lanières"


----------



## xiancee

Jasmine tea said:


> I would say :
> 
> "dépiauter le poulet et le couper en cubes/ en morceaux effilés"
> or "dépiauter le poulet et le couper en lanières"



Dépiauter serait simplement "ôter la peau" 
Avant de le couper en dés ou en cubes on le découpe non?


----------



## Jasmine tea

Il me semble que dans les recette de cuisines, ils s'expriment ainsi.

Vous pouvez faire un google de "dépiauter le poulet et le couper en..." il y aura des tonnes de réponses.


----------

